# Circuit training.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 23, 2022)

I went with wife Liz to one of the free taster sessions that they have at the gym, this one being circuit training. There are ten workout stations numbered and marked out around the training area, each with two activities to do. We train in pairs and distribute ourselves around the room. We do each activity for a minute and then swap places with our partner and do another minute before moving to the next station and doing the next exercise. With the odd breather in between, it takes around half an hour to get around the course before doing a last lap of the indoor track and some stretching to warm down.

The circuit involved various exercise machines, ski machine, rowing machine, exercise bike, prowler. Dumbbells,  barbells, medicine balls, benches and a box for jumping on and off. There are also exercises that don't need any equipment such as sit ups burpees and planking.

Since January this year I haven't done any exercise that isn't swimming so I was interested to see how tough I would find it. Overall, not too bad, we will see how stiff I am in the morning. We went for a quick swim afterwards to cool off.

I think that I would probably need to do this type of session two or three times a week for a while before I could do it without struggling. Anyway, good masochistic fun was had and, for me, it  made a change.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Jul 23, 2022)

I have weak ligaments on my left ankle which an op failed to deal with . I would love to do circuits , jogging , squash etc but it's too much impact I am afraid .


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 24, 2022)

In the OP I missed off the kettle bells and the thing that is like two heavy ropes that you whip up and down. I'm a little stiff today but not bad. I have a slightly dodgy right knee which is why I decided to concentrate more on the swimming. It seems to have held up quite well on the circuit training even though there were some laps of the indoor running track involved.


----------



## helli (Jul 24, 2022)

I am pretty active. Most weeks I do climbing, spinning and a general gym work out of cardio and weights as well as lots of walking. I think of this as adding up to a good all round workout.
I have done a few circuits classes. The next day I always find muscles my usual weekly activities miss and waddle around the house like a duck. After a few stretches, I am fine the following day.
Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## arthurocannon (Jul 27, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I have weak ligaments on my left ankle which an op failed to deal with . I would love to do circuits , jogging , squash etc but it's too much impact I am afraid .


If you join a gym and they have an elliptical, you could try that. It's very low impact on your ankles and there is no pressure on the knees.


----------



## travellor (Jul 27, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I have weak ligaments on my left ankle which an op failed to deal with . I would love to do circuits , jogging , squash etc but it's too much impact I am afraid .



Just skip the exercises you don't fancy, and reproduce the circuits in the gym yourself.


----------

